# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم xtc2cliP تحديثات :  XTC 2 Tool 1.34 released | U11 IMEI repair & SIM unlock

## mohamed73

Dear customers,  *We wish you a happy holidays!* 
Introducing XTC2Tool version 1.34: 
- U11 IMEI / IMEI2 repair
- U11 SIM unlock
- New reboot to recovery button
- Autorestart after FRP reset
- Desire 530 lock/unlock via Special unlock/IMEI improved
- Improved Special unlock / IMEI mode operations
- Other bug-fixed and improvements 
Direct download: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Mirror: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## rohanshow

مشكور جدا لكم

----------


## asaad wahsh

_تسلم علي المتابعه ياغالي_

----------

